# Horsey holidays in scotland (take your own horse)



## JoJo_ (23 February 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good places to take your own horse on holiday in Scotland too? 

A bunch of us from Aberdeenshire are wanting to go somewhere we can do our own thing. Good hacking is a must! No need for training facilities as we have that at home so really just looking to do lots of hacking. The non-riders are wanting to do walking with the dogs so are looking for dog friendly accomodation too.


----------



## holeymoley (23 February 2013)

I looked into this a few years ago. There's a place in Blairgowrie I think that you can take your horse. You can stable them or have them out and there's a b&b for the humans!


----------



## Chocy (23 February 2013)

How far will u travel?

The Craigengillan estate in ayrshire is amazing! Endless off road hacking in country estate then onto forestry land- massive amount of acreage! 
Have small houses/cabins they let out so u stay seconds away from ponys!
Been 4 x 2hr hacks with my horse & never been in same field twice- were guided hacks cos wud get totally lost! But if u stay there u can free-range yourself


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (24 February 2013)

You could contact Candy Cameron at Loch Ness Riding.

http://www.lochnessriding.co.uk/

She is right by the 7 lochs ride Which is 50 miles long and there is accommodation for you  nearby and horses and great horse facilities. She is an endurance specialist too and will show you the best rides.


----------



## Daytona (25 February 2013)

Has to be Mar Lodge, £15 a night + your horse
http://www.nts.org.uk/Holidays/Accommodation/Dalvorar-Mar-Lodge-Estate/

More miles hacking than you could ever cover,  hour apon hour. 

And not that far to travel

Mar Lodge Estate is currently the only property in Aberdeenshire registered with the BHS Horses Welcome scheme


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 February 2013)

Mar lodge is a very good suggestion although I think (tho I may be wrong) that there aren't any stables, just a paddock or corralling area (which might be fine of course depending on your horses). Do you know ludoctro?


----------



## Daytona (25 February 2013)

they do now have stabling for a few i got a email with a poster on it advertising holidays etc, they also offer small paddocks with a shelter too.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (25 February 2013)

Oh that's brilliant news thankyou. My escapologist mare and I could consider going now!! ))


----------



## Cuffey (2 March 2013)

Not a lot of choice but always worth looking on Horses Welcome

http://www.horseswelcome.org/scotland.html


----------



## Gorsebank (8 March 2013)

Come down to Dumfries and Galloway - we're right on the edge of Dalbeattie Forest so loads of hacking out without any roadwork.  And plenty for non riders to do - walking, cycling, relaxing!  And we have some dog friendly accommodation too!

PM me if you need some more details!


----------

